# And Sunny.. and his new girl doggy friend



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

These photo's are pretty shit but a well. Sunny felt left out. Sunny has a new friend, Miley, a female Boxer x Bull Mastiff, 6 months. The owner was planning on breeding Miley but I talked her into spaying her. Poor Serenity was left out since .. Serenity probably would have mingled well with her because she's so placid but my friend has a child under one so not worth the risk...


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

and a few more of Sunny;



























































































They didn't play as much as I thought they would have.. so hopefully next time.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww looks like they still had fun anyway! I'm so glad you talked Miley's owner into spaying her instead of breeding her, why would she breed her anyway? besides the fact that she's super cute, obviously.


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

They both are adorable ... I love the ones of the black one rolling on the ground, lol!


----------

